# Dune?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

Colby Cosh: Awaiting another courageous kick at the Dune cinematic can

_The cinema-rumour websites are hissing with whispers about the upcoming adaptation of Frank Herbert’s 
Dune from Canadian director Denis Villeneuve. Folks who still swear by science-fiction movies live in a state 
of constant unease about tent-pole projects like this. After an adaptation of cherished object X by messianic 
genius Y is announced, there are still a hundred things that can go awry with the script or the finances or the 
cast, and one of those hundred things, or some interaction amongst them, usually does. But the buzz is that 
everything is, so far, in order for Villeneuve to begin shooting early next year.
_


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, that would be nice. I adored Dune series in my youth.
Book series that is, not the movie(s)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it couldn't be any worse than the last attempt.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We saw the Lynch version when it came out. Parts were decent but it felt like it took longer to watch the film than it took to read the book.

Villeneuve could do a remake of Plan 9 from Outer Space and make it compelling, but it would be hard to work up a head of steam for another remake of Dune.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i saw the one with virginia madsen and paul maclachian. i liked it, even though alot of people didn't. i read 4 or 5 of the books in the series. the first 3 are great, then it gets a little mired in politics. there are sooo many dune quotes i use in my everyday life, although 99% of them go un noticed.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

That is very old news..but still hope Villeneuve can pull it off


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Someone needs to make the movie for Elric and Stormbringer


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have tried twice now to read the book and just can’t seem to make it through. I’m at 49% (ereader) and have moved on to other books and don’t think I’ll get back to it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

I saw Lynch's movie first, then read the series.
I also liked the 6 part mini-series.

_'Bring in that floating fat man'._


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

It'd be great if they made a good movie series out of it, loved the books as a kid...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

to do it proper, i would really like to see it be a trilogy at least. the trouble is, there is enough content in the first 2 books to make a trilogy from either one of them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd rather see a new TV series. It's really become the format for adaptations of long books/series nowadays. More freedom not having to cram everything into films.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

2021 release of Dune.
I came across this write-up about the '84 movie and found it entertaining to read.









Before the new version, let’s revisit 1984’s Dune—the greatest movie ever made


The pursuit of greatness must embrace the ridiculous.




arstechnica.com


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to like the 1984 version, cause I was a huge Police fan, and Sting was super-cool, but my 11 year old brain could not comprehend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to like the 1984 version, cause I was a huge Police fan, and Sting was super-cool, but my 11 year old brain could not comprehend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to like the 1984 version, cause I was a huge Police fan, and Sting was super-cool, but my 11 year old brain could not comprehend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to like the 1984 version, cause I was a huge Police fan, and Sting was super-cool, but my 11 year old brain could not comprehend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to like the 1984 version, cause I was a huge Police fan, and Sting was super-cool, but my 11 year old brain could not comprehend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to like the 1984 version, cause I was a huge Police fan, and Sting was super-cool, but my 11 year old brain could not comprehend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What the Hell?!?!?!?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Only once this time?!!?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Only once this time?!!?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Only once this time?!!?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

HEHEHE. Sorry, couldn"t resist.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What I remember most about the 1984 Dune was that my wife and I went to see it at the West Edmonton Mall, and when we came out, the car battery was deader than someone who had been chewed up and spit out by a sandworm. I figure that was because the movie took an eternity and, well, even the best car batteries can't hold a charge THAT long.

But Villeneuve _did_ do a great job on Blade Runner 2049, so he might do an equally good job on this one. Still, when a sci-fi film has as many characters and sub-plotlines as any 3 Charles Dickens books smushed together, the sort of momentum we tend to expect from sci-fi can easily get lost. BR2049 had about as many characters and subplots as could be tolerated and still deliver a pleasing cinema experience. 

Though I never read it, I would imagine _Dune_ was never conceived to be something a person binge-read over a weekend. Neither was _Lord of the Rings_, but at least it didn't have_ too_ many characters and subplots (though that's a judgment call). And Jackson had the good sense to make a trilogy an actual trilogy, rather than try and fit it all into one 4hr extravaganza with 2-1/2hrs of Orcs-'n-Elves battle (though I seem to recall the 3rd part of the trilogy being almost entirely that).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

duplicate


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

triplicate

I hate it when you think a keypress hasn't been registered, but it actually has. Sorry about that.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The original pretty much sucked to me. I read the book series a couple times, and being a HUGE Police fan myself at the time, was let down by the overall acting, including Sting. Trying to cram so many books into one movie just didn't work. Granted, better than his Brimstone and Treacle attempt. I don't know if I'll watch the new one. Maybe after some trailers and personal friends feedback I'll consider it. So far though, no interest at this point.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I read the books when I was a kid, although I've never seen the David Lynch one. I'm still not comfortable going to theatres, but I like Denis Villeneuve enough that I'll check this one out on VOD


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Lmao it happened to me too.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

When I hit "Post Reply" I got an error message "you must wait 5 seconds to perform this function". I got out and came back in, and, well... you see what happened.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think Villeneuve did a masterful job on BR 2049, I have that in 4K. The visuals on his Dune look pretty good but more than one person I know has stated it's a long, hypnotic and doesn't follow the novel.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> What the Hell?!?!?!?


I caught that too, initially.
You click 'post reply' and a prompt says 'wait 5 seconds' and you post again.
Instead, just refresh the page after first posting.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I caught that too, initially.
> You click 'post reply' and a prompt says 'wait 5 seconds' and you post again.
> Instead, just refresh the page after first posting.


I know what to look for now... I just kept hitting "post". Ha, ha...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 384071


That was my experience as well. I gather some maintenance is required.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've not read the books since I was a teenager, but the new version is much better than any other attempt. What most people don;t know is the first few attempts tried to squeeze all 3 books into one movie ( or was it four?) whereas this latest version is only the first book . Looking forward to the next installment


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

double post "must wait 5 seconds".... WTF?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> The new version is much better than any other attempt. What most people don;t know is the first few attempts tried to squeeze all 3 books into one movie whereas this latest version is only the first book . Looking forward to the next installment


This is what ruined the first attempt for me. So much stuff into so little time. I am glad I read the books just so I knew what the hell was going on.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The new version is cast better (x7 for @SWLABR )


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

It's Villeneuve....it'll be cool.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

No spoilers

It was OK, only disappointing because I expected more from Villeneuve based on Blade Runner 2049. It was about 3 out of 5 for me (1 for the set pieces, 1 for the cinematography and 1 for special effects).

Definitely has a bit of that 2049 feel, he even borrowed a couple of actors from that movie. There were some good intense bits, but acting was uneven & dialog was a bit cornballish. Great FX though, no complaints there. For such an advanced society, they sure settle a lot of their disputes with simple knife fights. The main character's constantly changing hairstyle within a scene was distracting and a major continuity issue that the editors should have spotted. It really pulls the curtain back on how many takes they staged of a particular scene, sloppy. The movie itself was also fairly anti-climatic. I wouldn't call the ending a letdown, it just sort of left you shrugging your shoulders.

But most of all for me, it's missing the same 2 attributes that most movies are missing these days: empathy for the main characters and sympathy for their motivations.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I watched it too. A couple of changes from the story line, but not much.
For someone not familiar with it, it may come across as slow and a bit confusing.


FatStrat2 said:


> The movie itself was also fairly anti-climatic. I wouldn't call the ending a letdown, it just sort of left you shrugging your shoulders.


It is part 1, half of Villeneuve's intention to do a two part movie. That decision remains up to Warner Brothers, depending on how well this one does.
Dune director Denis Villeneuve on HBO Max and sequel: 'It's a crazy way to do things'


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Saw it last night. Loved it ! Very close to the book series. And man, this guy knows how to use a big screen !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I read the book when I was living in Edmonton back in the late 70s. That was enough.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not a Dune efficienado so it seemed a bit scattered or unexplained. The young male lead is not someone I like. It was also so much talking. The mother kept whispering and I found it hard to understand. ⭐⭐


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> The mother kept whispering and I found it hard to understand. ⭐⭐


Not just her. There were parts when I had to rewind and switch on the subtitles.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i doubt i'll watch it. i don't like that paul was turned into a young kid. i don't like the gender switching of characters done solely because they want to be woke. despite the problems with the original, i liked it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> ... gender switching of characters done solely because they want to be woke


Is that where it's it. Glad I avoid main stream culture. There must be a rolling doughnut somewhere that these donkies could take a run at .. lol


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

After a bit of research I found out the latest version of Dune only covers about 2/3 of book 1....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*Try looking into that place where you dare not look. You'll find me there, staring back at you.*


----------



## JCSM (Jun 24, 2020)

Big fan of the remake. Ventured out to the theatre for the first time since Covid hit and was not disappointed!


----------

